# GTR Insurance.



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

Admiral are usually pretty competitive. Pace Ward are a good broker. There's an Insurance section in the forum to give an idea of what other insurers are used.


----------



## Richy1104 (Jan 11, 2018)

Pace Ward for me

i pay £1200 a year on multi car for the gtr and an evoque, insurance covers all the mods (car is 1200bhp)


----------



## Jon_H (Dec 4, 2017)

I'm older than some rocks,so only pay £340 with Churchill multicar


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

Admiral multicar are very good, at least for us old gimmers. Mines about £300+ipt for my GTR (declared at 600bhp) and a 1.2 Fiat 500.

Half the road tax.


----------



## Cal3533 (Sep 12, 2015)

Another one for admiral - £650 all mods declared for my GTR and a Polo. i'm not touching 30 yet either


----------



## leeK9 (Jun 23, 2014)

Admiral for me too, around £1800 for my R35, FD2 Civic R, Honda Jazz daily, her Seat Ateca and our house!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Will also depend on the MY of these.

the later cars, due to value require trackers etc

about 700 for me at a 100k value for the 35. I insure the cars separately


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

AIB good for me with guaranteed value


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

tonigmr2 said:


> AIB good for me with guaranteed value


i tried them but the guy I got was so pushy to the point of bring totally rude & slagging off other insurers felt totally uncomfortable & he was unprofessional.


----------



## GT'Rich (5 mo ago)

I'm a brand new GTR owner, in fact picking it up tomorrow. I've gone with Churchill, £500 starting with zero NCD. My NCD are on a Land Rovery Discovery.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

matty32 said:


> i tried them but the guy I got was so pushy to the point of bring totally rude & slagging off other insurers felt totally uncomfortable & he was unprofessional.


Shame they’ve always been great with me.


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

matty32 said:


> i tried them but the guy I got was so pushy to the point of bring totally rude & slagging off other insurers felt totally uncomfortable & he was unprofessional.


I had the same experience, to the point he Got pissed off with me for wanting alternative quotes.

went with LV in the end and when I told him that he got really arsey


----------



## besty (Apr 10, 2009)

GT'Rich said:


> I'm a brand new GTR owner, in fact picking it up tomorrow. I've gone with Churchill, £500 starting with zero NCD. My NCD are on a Land Rovery Discovery.


Really good price.


----------



## M111 (Sep 8, 2019)

I was with direct line £560. Without mods declared 
I’m now with Adrian flux everything declared and agreed value for £1100. 1000bhp age 37


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

I was with Pace Ward for years but sadly I think personnel have changed and they never seemed to call back with quotes. So I moved to Reis Motorsport Insurance.

I have my M440i and R32 GTR ( all mods declared) covered on a multicar policy


----------

